# Stanley vintage chisels with plastic handles



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Having obtained permission from Stanley to use extracts from various old catalogs, I have now updated this page to include several supporting illustrations.

James


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeet man, That's a really neat page you've got there.


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Thank you Locodcude.

James


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Just as a point of interest, Stanley No. 60 butt chisels were more expensive than No. 720 firmer chisels (1950 Catalog -- images added to page).

James


----------

